# A sneaky way to get a gas fitter A red seal?



## carleo1519 (Jan 14, 2013)

Does anybody know how? 

I went over to Calgary and took a visit to the Tradesecrets office who said that I require a minimum 54 months and 6750 hours experience to swap my gas safe certificate without sitting an exam, with a fee. I was also told that I need to be living in the country to do this. However, without the Red Seal it is difficult to get a job in that field. Does anyone know if there is a sneaky way around this little problem?

Cheers


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

You do not need to be living in Canada to sit your Red Seal exam. The exam must be sat in Canada, and many tradespeople will come to Canada on a visitor's visa to sit the exam, but there is no requirement to be living in the country to do so.


----------

